

Sony: Clarifying a few PSN points - CrazedGeek
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/04/26/clarifying-a-few-psn-points/

======
rkon
" _What about our trophies?_ "

Hahaha, wow... if that's the main question on some PSN users' minds, I guess
Sony might escape this PR nightmare more easily than I thought.

~~~
jswanson
Just to be clear, I'm actually annoyed when something pops up telling me i've
won a trophy for doing something that just seems to be a part of the game.

However, they've grown rampant, and it seems like any modern games support
them. They must be pretty important to a good portion of people out there
then.

~~~
CrazedGeek
They're the modern-day equivalent of a high-score board on arcade games- just
there for the bragging rights.

~~~
wccrawford
You say that like it's a bad thing.

There's been a lot of talk about 'gamification' of web sites/apps.
Trophies/achievements are one of the biggest things on that list.

I like them. Besides bragging rights (which I have never yet used) they also
give me some clear goals that are outside the box, like collecting all the
widgets, or destroying all the cameras. Things that don't actually mean
anything in the context of the game, but provide addition enjoyment and
playtime.

~~~
CrazedGeek
I don't know, I used to be really into them, but I find myself actually
enjoying the games more when they don't have them. It could just be the games
I play have rather tedious achievements, I suppose.

